# Авиация > До 1945 >  Удивительное рядом.

## Anonymous

Если у кого есть инфа о всяких необычных вещах (связанных с авиацией конечно) пишите.

----------


## Александр II

А поконкретнее?

--------------
Александр.

----------


## Д.М.Л

Несколько интересных фактов из истории авиации

  *   В 1808 году два темпераментных француза решили провести дуэль в воздухе. Они поднялись на воздушных шарах на довольно большую высоту и принялись палить друг в друга из мушкетов. Ожесточённая перестрелка кончилась тем, что один из воздушных шаров получил пробоину и рухнул на землю. Второй шар благополучно приземлился поблизости, и из него с торжествующей улыбкой шагнул на землю первый в истории воздушный ас.

  * Осенью 1797 года французский воздухоплаватель Жак Гарнерен совершил первый прыжок с парашютом. А первой женщиной, отважившейся прыгнуть вниз, была его племянница Елизавета Гарнерен. В России первый прыжок с парашютом был совершён в 1891 году Юзефом Древницким.

  * Одним из самых молодых лётчиков в годы Великой Отечественной войны был Аркадий Каманин - сын полярного лётчика, Героя Советского Союза Н.П.Каманина. Сбежав в 13 лет на фронт, Арадий устроился мотористом на одном из аэролдромов и одновременно изучал лётное дело. В 14 лет ему уже доверили самолёт, и он стал воздушным связным штаба. Как связной он участвовал в боях на курской дуге, под Львовом и в других местах, за что был награждён орденом Боевого Красного Знамени и двумя орденами Красной Звезды и несколькими медалями. После войны Аркадий Николаевич поступил в Академию им Жуковского, но тяжело заболел и скончался

----------


## Д.М.Л

вот несколько фактов из старых русских журналов.

*** "Аппарат-гигант: 100 лошадиных сил"
Во Франкфурте-на-Майне строится аппарат-гигант, прозванный "сикспланом" и долженствующий поднимать шесть человек. Размерами аэроплан превзойдёт все существующие, имея вес-1000 кг. и мотор в 100 сил. Особенность его в том, что весь аппарат будет заключён в огромный парашют, который в случае порчи мотора, в состоянии медленно опуститься на землю
                                  /"Аэро и автомобильная жизнь" №18,1910/

***"Удовольствие за 500 рублей"
   Самым модным спортом сейчас является так называемая "мёртвая петля" на аэроплане. Многие так пристрастились к этому развлечению, что авиаторы назначают особую плату за проделывание с пассажирами петли в воздухе. Млжно получить это удовольствие начиная с 500 рублей, причём делается скидка при совершении нескольких петель подряд. Единственным необходимым условием является вес пассажира, который не должен превышать 90 кг
                                                    / "Киев" №59, 1914 г./

----------


## Д.М.Л

Некогда в маленькой африканской стране жил один незадачливый игрок в гольф. И однажды мяч, посланный им, разбил стеклянный фонарь кабины реактивного самолёта , совершавшего разбег перед взлётом. Пилот растерялся, и машина врезалась в четыре истребителя, стоявших на аэродроме... Виновник отделался лёгким испугом, потерянным мячом и небольшим денежным штрафом, а африканская страна осталась без ВВС, которые состояли из этих четырёх истребителей.

----------


## Д.М.Л

Весьма забавным образом попал на страницы Книги рекордов Гинесса отечественный разведчик МиГ-25 4 В. Уходя от иракской ракеты, он развил скорость равную 3,2 скорости звука (3395 км/час), - лётчик от перегрузок потерял сознание, обшивка оплавилась, но от ракеты удрал и благополучно приземлился где-то в районе Читы. А бомбардировщик Ту-22М может достигать 2,5 скорости звука и является одним из самых быстрых бомбардировщиков в мире

----------


## Д.М.Л

Известны фамилии одиннадцати наших соотечественников, которые в период Великой Отечественной войны совершили приземленме без парашютов. Один из них- Иван Чиссов. В январе 1942 года под Вязьмой  12 "мессершмиттов" подбили советский бомбардировщик. Немцы стали расстреливать в воздухе покинувших самолёт лётчиков -  Николая Жугана и  Ивана Чиссова. Те, стремясь уйти от преследования, спускались затяжным прыжком. Однако. когда пришло время раскрывать парашюты, Чиссов потерял сознание, задохнувшись с непривычки от набегавшего потока воздуха. Так с высоты в 7600 метров он упал на огромный сугроб, нависший над оврагом, и по его склону соскользнул на дно. Лётчик остался жив и даже смог вернуться в авиацию

----------


## Д.М.Л

Первый в Англии поросёнок, совершивший полёт на аэроплане, поднялся в воздух 4 ноября 1909 года в качестве пассажира Дж.Т.Ч.Мур-Брабзона. Преисполненные решимости доказать несостоятельность старой поговорки, гласящей, что " свиньи летать не могут", пилот и поросёнок без всяких проблем совершили полёт протяжённостью 5,6 км.

----------


## Д.М.Л

*не знаю в какой раздел поместить, выкладываю здесь* 

В МiРЪ АВIAЦIИ.
Авиация с первых шагов своего развития приняла явно милитаристический характер, и в большинстве случаев прогресс воздухолетания рассматривается с точки зрения военных целей. В этом отношении очень интересно проследить судьбу изобретения нашего нашего отечественного гения - Сикорского. После блестящих полётов на своём аэроплане омнибусного типа, Сикорский недавно побил мировой рекорд на грузоподъёмность, забрав с собой в свободный и лёгкий полёт шестнадцать человек пассажиров! Казалось бы, что это представляет собой чисто практический интерес, однако этот рекорд рассматривается специалистами как успех военной авиации, да и сам рекордный аэроплан предназначен для сдачи военному министерству.
Что же удивительного, если в деле авиации и в истории её прогресса заметную роль играют всевозможные истребительные средства ? В последнее время появилось два таковых : аэропланный пулемёт и стрелы Герра.
Аэропланный пулемйт одинаково пригоден для обстрела с аэроплана и самих аэропланов с земли. Однако в самой идее заложен принцип, не вполне приемлимый. дело в том. что отдача, неминуемая при артиллерийской стрельбе, вредно отражается как на управляемости аэроплана, так и на его сравнительно лёгкой и хрупкой конструкции.
Поэтому конструкторы стремятся изобрести такие средства. которыми можно было бы пользоваться метанием вручную.
В этом отношении интересны зажигательные стрелы Герра. Их назначение -  сжигать вражеские дирижабли. Стрела Герра устроена так, что от легчайшего прикосновения наконечника стрелы с самым незначительным препятствием внутри стрелы образуется искра, которая сообщается резервуару с бензином. Воспламенившийся и разлившийся бензин неминуемо сожгёт дирижабдь , на который упадёт такая стрела.
Недавно в Париже были проведены опыты со стрелами Герра. С Эйфелевой башни на землю кинули несколько вязанок сена, в которые Герра метнул свои стрелы. Большинство вязанок не долетела до земли, сгорев в воздухе !

/"ВСЕМIРНАЯ НОВЬ, литературно-научный журнал. №9-1914 г./

----------


## Д.М.Л

Поздней осенью 1937 года на военный аэродром, расположенный в таёжной глуши, привезли самолёт. Вскоре на базу прибыл конструктор машины. Целыми днями, а то и по ночами он пропадал в ангаре. Когда же новинку выкатили на лётное поле, все только ахнули. По сравнению с истребителями, находившимися рядом, она выглядела. мягко  говоря. странновато. Обшивка самолёта ярко блестела на солнце. "Словно стеклянная" - заметил кто-то из присутствующих. Сравнение оказалось точным. Обшивка авиетки была изготовлена из ророида - оргстекла французского производства. Стенки силовых балок-лонжеронов также оклеили ророидом, покрытым с внутренней стороны зеркальной амальгамой. 
Результат превзошёл все ожидания. Самолёт, взлетев, словно растворился в небе. Даже на кинокадрах его не было видно... Впрочем, ророид довольно скоро потускнел, потрескался и эффект невидимости снизился. наверное, ещё и поэтому испытания были прерваны..
Создатель самолёта - профессор ВВА С.Г.Козлов - был достаточно хорошо известен в авиации. В 1931 - 1933 годах вместе с П.И.Гроховским Козлов занимался созданием сверхтяжёлого 12-моторного самолёта "Гигант", в 1935 году построил стреловидный бесхвостный самолёт "Кукарача", который испытывал сам В.П.Чкалов.
Так что наш конструктор раньше американца Нортропа поднял в небо свою "невидимку

----------


## Д.М.Л

В 1937 году в Вашингтоне вышла книга Стеллы Рудольф "Забытые полёты Густава Уайтхеда". Оказывается Уайтхед - американизированная фамилия Густава Вайскопфа, родившегося 11 января 1874 года в Лейтерсхаузене (Бавария). От отца-железнодорожника он унаследовал страсть к механикек и моторам и ещё ребёнком пытался сконструировать планер. Подросши, Густав устроился работать на берлинской фабрике Отто Лилиенталя. В 1895 году эмигрировал в США и поселился в городе Буффало. Здесь его застала весть о гибели Лиллиенталя, и он продолжает его дело - совершает полёт на планере собственной конструкции. В апреле 1899 года Вайскопф поднимается в воздух уже на самолёте с паровым двигателем. Пролетев полкилометра, машина врезалась в какой-то дом.
Из-за аварии и постоянных взрывов в домашней лаборатории полиция запрещает ВАайскопфу "продолжать вредоносную деятельность". Он переезжает в город Бриджпорт. где основывает фирму, которая ныне считается первым американским авиазаводом. Получив помощь от богатого техассца, Вайскопф запатентовал новый тип двигателя внутреннего сгорания, работавшего на ацетилене вкупе с химическим реагентом, оставшимся тайной изобретателя. Благодаря этому мотору можно было уменьшить вес приводных механизмов на 75%.
14 августа 1901 года  самолёт Вайскопфа взлетел со склона Джипси Хилла неподалёку от Фэрфилда. Пилот пролётел в своей машине около километра и благополучно приземлился. Среди зрителей оказался заезжий репортёр, поместивший спустя пять дней  в газете "Нью-Йорк геральд"заметку об историческом событии. Но так как она не сопровождалась документальным снимком, признание достижения Вайскопфа не состоялось. Такую же судьбу имели и последующие его полёты, причём последний стал поистине сенсационным. По свидетельству очевидцев, самолёт тогда поднялся на высоту 100 м, и пролетев свыше 10 км, упал в море. И опять невезение: хотя присутствовал фотограф. его снимки оказались испорчены.
А спустя более двух лет в воздух поднялся самолёт братьев Райт, продержавшияся всего минуты и пролетевший только несколько десятков метров. Но поскольку они предусмотрительно пригласили кинооператора, именно этот полёт

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Весьма забавным образом попал на страницы Книги рекордов Гинесса отечественный разведчик МиГ-25 4 В. Уходя от иракской ракеты, он развил скорость равную 3,2 скорости звука (3395 км/час), - лётчик от перегрузок потерял сознание, обшивка оплавилась, но от ракеты удрал и благополучно приземлился где-то в районе Читы. А бомбардировщик Ту-22М может достигать 2,5 скорости звука и является одним из самых быстрых бомбардировщиков в мире


Мирон Львович... Ну от Вас-то не ожидал такого  :lol:

----------


## Д.М.Л

Дмитрий! 
Ну почему-же!? Это же не моё утверждение, а книги рекордов Гинесса. Если эта инф. не соответствует действительности-будет повод для обсуждения. Как я понимаю-тема не совсем серьёзная-вот и инф. соответствующая. а вы думали я весь такой серьёзный и правильный???Ошибаетесь..

----------


## Дилетант

> Уходя от иракской ракеты, он развил скорость равную 3,2 скорости звука (3395 км/час), - лётчик от перегрузок потерял сознание, обшивка оплавилась, но от ракеты удрал и благополучно приземлился где-то в районе Читы.


Не от иракской, не 3,2, от перегрузки потерять сознание не мог, обшивка не оплавилась, в р-не Читы приземлиться не мог никак. А в остальном очень интересный факт.
В переводе на русский, с какой стороны не посмотри, но фуфло полное.

----------


## Д.М.Л

> Уходя от иракской ракеты, он развил скорость равную 3,2 скорости звука (3395 км/час), - лётчик от перегрузок потерял сознание, обшивка оплавилась, но от ракеты удрал и благополучно приземлился где-то в районе Читы.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Не от иракской, не 3,2, от перегрузки потерять сознание не мог, обшивка не оплавилась, в р-не Читы приземлиться не мог никак. А в остальном очень интересный факт.
> В переводе на русский, с какой стороны не посмотри, но фуфло полное.


http://www.avia.ru/forum/3/4/7993421...041734_1.shtml

----------


## Nazar

> Не от иракской, не 3,2, от перегрузки потерять сознание не мог, обшивка не оплавилась, в р-не Читы приземлиться не мог никак. А в остальном очень интересный факт.
> В переводе на русский, с какой стороны не посмотри, но фуфло полное.


То что бред, это понятно, книга Гинесса засчитывает, только официально зарегестрированные рекорды, но, потерять сознание от перегрузки мог и иногда на Миг-25 клинило фонарь, вызывалаль данная напасть температурной деформацией корпуса.

----------


## EDDI

Вашему вниманию

http://www.stihi.ru/poems/2006/05/03-22.html

----------


## OKA

" Дабы веток не плодить")) 

Почти сотню лет тому назад, в Кабуле... 

" Британия вышла из Первой мировой войны значительно ослабленной, а сокращение армии обострило конкуренцию видов вооруженных сил за оставшийся бюджет. Надо было «придумывать» новые функции и задачи, чтобы получить под них финансирование. В 1921 году для контроля вновь «отмандаченных» у Турции территорий на Ближнем Востоке Королевские ВВС и предложили использовать авиацию – транспортные самолеты Виккерс «Вернон», переделанные из бомбардировщиков «Вими». Главным отличием от бомбардировщика был объемный фюзеляж. Хотя «Вими» считался одним из лучших бомбардировщиков Первой мировой, характеристики «Вернона» получались достаточно умеренными – дальность полета 500 км при скорости только 120 км/ч. Кабина пилота была открытой, поэтому он получал все прелести изменения погоды, а навигация была чисто визуальной – старались лететь вдоль дорог и каналов.

Уже в 1923 г. Королевские ВВС провели «первую воздушно-наземную» операцию, перебросив по воздуху несколько сот сикхов (кто ж экспериментирует на «белых людях»?) из Кингабана в Киркук для подавление восстания курдов. А от Ирака было и до Афганистана рукой подать…". 

Подробнее :

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/679174.html

----------

